# BOINCstats BAM! co-exist with Linux (Manjaro)?



## pcwolf (Feb 25, 2020)

Due to my competitive nature, I check my WCG crunching often during the day to ensure it is hard at work. I imagine this must be pretty common amongst all number crunchers.

During last weekend's scheduled downtime for system updates I prowled TPU threads looking to see if the system was still down, and was impressed by the number of BOINCstats badges displayed by most of the serious crunchers here.  A day or two after work units began smoothly to flow down to my machine again, I went to sign up.

I thought I would join the fun here, and went to BAM! Oddly enough, I already had a User Name and Password to the BAM site. But, I found no data for me and my account. I registered my BOINC host with BOINCstats BAM again. Last night, once again, I lost all work units and stared at a blank slate again.

I dual boot with Manjaro and Windows 10 on separate disk drives. Every boot into Manjaro - no work units. Every boot into Windows - crunching away normally.  That frustrated the heck out of me, until I saw there was a new "Use BAM" option on the menu items.  I had quite forgotten that years ago a kernel update had blocked BOINC WCG on my Linux machine, and so I dropped them. Once again, the Linux machine is back at work normally, minus BAM!

Has anyone else ever dealt with this effect?  Did you solve it, and can you tell me how?


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2020)

I've not heard of this issue myself @pcwolf but I have setup Linux Mint and Windows 10 on dual boots before without any issues to be honest..  

I'm going to also admit that I've no clue about BAM sadly so I'm not going to be any help I don't believe   What is BAM for this numpty since I think I should learn for future reference


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Apparently, a site which filters BOINC/WCG work to gather stats. Provides a badge to place in sigs.

(Sincere apologies for stealing this badge from a previous poster)


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2020)

Do you have a link my good sir?


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 26, 2020)

why, yes ... yes, I do ... 

https://www.boincstats.com/page/faq


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 26, 2020)

One of BAM's cool features allow me to manage my hosts remotely:


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 26, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> One of BAM's cool features allow me to manage my hosts remotely:
> 
> View attachment 145964


@blobster21 BOINCstats BAM! ID 231689, that's me. I have a BOINCstat account but under BAM I can't see my host. I can see them elsewhere. How do you include them? I like the control that BAM offers.

Edit: Add projects, sadly incorrect password. Hmm, I figure it out I guess.


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2020)

So it's a remote control piece of software?  Umm...  I thought Boinc did this on it's own??  I tend to use TeamViewer if I'm honest to control any of the crunchers I have found it to be easy and it just works


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 26, 2020)

phill said:


> So it's a remote control piece of software?  Umm...  I thought Boinc did this on it's own??  I tend to use TeamViewer if I'm honest to control any of the crunchers I have found it to be easy and it just works


This have the advantage that if you can't contact your rigs for some reason you can still do the decent thing and abort jobs. Remember my 1100 jobs a few weeks ago?


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> This have the advantage that if you can't contact your rigs for some reason you can still do the decent thing and abort jobs. Remember my 1100 jobs a few weeks ago?


I do sir  
I'm kinda lucky at that point as I don't store much work on my crunchers (as the Mrs is at home and I can say to her to help with cancelling work units etc lol) as sometimes it can be a while before I get new jobs to them because of the lack of sun..  I can't afford massive electric bills sadly   Thankfully though with sun hopefully coming for summer, I hope to have them crunching a bit more   Plus I need to get my other systems up and running as well, so there's another two to add to my list.  That said also, I need to figure out why I'm not getting jobs that I've signed up for, I just seem to be getting one type of work unit more often than not rather than any others..  Bit of a surprise but meh   Still points in the bag I guess


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 26, 2020)

phill said:


> I do sir
> I'm kinda lucky at that point as I don't store much work on my crunchers (as the Mrs is at home and I can say to her to help with cancelling work units etc lol) as sometimes it can be a while before I get new jobs to them because of the lack of sun..  I can't afford massive electric bills sadly  Thankfully though with sun hopefully coming for summer, I hope to have them crunching a bit more  Plus I need to get my other systems up and running as well, so there's another two to add to my list. That said also, I need to figure out why I'm not getting jobs that I've signed up for, I just seem to be getting one type of work unit more often than not rather than any others.. Bit of a surprise but meh  Still points in the bag I guess


MCM and MIP yes. I don't do MIP and you are right there are not many ARP/HST/FAH2 around. I do have ARP 29 waiting   4 pending, the rest either in progress today or tomorrow.

Yes after a wet wither some sun would be much appreciated.


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2020)

It's making my way on to my next badge for MCM which is great but I was hoping to get a few of the others     Would have been nice, just saying   I can't think what I have ticked, I'll have to find out as I use a different profile for my AMD crunchers to my Intel crunchers...


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 26, 2020)

phill said:


> It's making my way on to my next badge for MCM which is great but I was hoping to get a few of the others     Would have been nice, just saying   I can't think what I have ticked, I'll have to find out as I use a different profile for my AMD crunchers to my Intel crunchers...


----------

